# Remote transformer/driver for mr 16 leds



## Belg (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys I have 5 Sylvania Ultra Led Mr 16 12 volt bulbs which I need to power remotely because of clearance issues. These unit are rated at 6 watts each but because of distance an electronic trans, only made them blink. The unit will need to be mounted in a closet about 25' away and need to be dimmable any suggestions would be much appreciated. Pat


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Belg said:


> Guys I have 5 Sylvania Ultra Led Mr 16 12 volt bulbs which I need to power remotely because of clearance issues. These unit are rated at 6 watts each but because of distance an electronic trans, only made them blink. The unit will need to be mounted in a closet about 25' away and need to be dimmable any suggestions would be much appreciated. Pat



Is the dimmer switch you are using rated for dimming low voltage led's?


----------



## Belg (Oct 23, 2011)

yes it is and I replaced it with a single pole switch and it still blinked.


----------

